# Enlarged Uvula w/o Abscess



## dballard2004 (Sep 1, 2011)

What ICD-9-CM code would I use for an enlarged uvula w/o abscess, please?  Thanks.


----------



## Mojo (Sep 1, 2011)

Dawson, how about 528.9 - hypertrophy, uvula?


----------



## dballard2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mojo,
Thanks so much!


----------

